# Can't Thank TripleOvertime and Monster Enough



## Necron_99 (Mar 8, 2018)

Received shipment today.  We went through a lot of BS due to my hacked email address but THANK YOU for discovering it and telling me.  Now I know how I got ripped off on a previous deal with another supplier.  Top notch customer service.  It was a small order just to check out the goods but I'll be ordering again soon.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 8, 2018)

Necron_99 said:


> Received shipment today.  We went through a lot of BS due to my hacked email address but THANK YOU for discovering it and telling me.  Now I know how I got ripped off on a previous deal with another supplier.  Top notch customer service.  It was a small order just to check out the goods but I'll be ordering again soon.


Thanks brother.  Was glad to help.  I'll be here whenever you need me in the future.  Enjoy the products.


----------

